# getting a lower action on my yamaha fg700



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

the guitar sounds pretty good as is.but don't play so well ,i was just wondering if i could get a lower action, something like expensive guitar like a taylor or martin or that quality by leveling the frets & truss rod adjustment i tried sanding some off the bottom of the saddle VERY LITTLE and already there is a little buzzing..i been building and repairing electric guitars for a few years but i haven't much experience with acoustics i guess lowering the action will lower the volume of the guitar as well


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

bump............


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

Follow these steps in the order outlined and it will play like butter:

http://www.guitarrepairshop.com/indexmastersetup.html

The volume wont be affected significantly unless you set it up very low.

Cheers


----------

